

Crunchpad Dies a Quick Death - insomniamg
http://crenk.com/crunchpad-dies-a-quick-death-but-im-sure-this-isnt-the-last-we-will-hear-about-it/

======
brk
Why not submit the actual article (as per the guidelines) instead of a link to
a useless blog post?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=968018>

